# Is this a good plow plane to get?



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

On my continuing mission to build my basics of hand tool woodworking tool set I have my mind set of a wooden plough/plow plane.

I found this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLY-WAY-SHERMAN-WOOD-PLOW-PLANE-TOOL-W-DWIGHTS-FRENCH-IRON-CUTTER-SET-N-YORK-/290751249146?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b21ffafa

I'm always reticent to get hand tools on the bay since I'm not that confident to know what to look for. Is the one I linked a good deal.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tex, I have a Stanley 45 with @ 18 cutters I would sell for $150/+shipping. It needs clean up, but is in good shape otherwise.

One or two of the cutters might not be useable, but I wouldn't be afraid to look for replacements online.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

*RE-EDIT* those chipped threads are not going to let you adjust very close to the edge.

I would pass.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks David and Dallas. I think I'll pass, I'd noticed those threads too and wondered about them. Dallas, thanks but I'm really looking for a wooden plow. Wish somebody still made wooden plow planes.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

No Problem Tex, I have a few wooden molding planes and a nice smoother. I enjoy using them when I get the chance.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.garrettwade.com/antique-english-plough-plane/p/02D12.06/

There are some still made. Just not cheap.

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Fenced-Plow-Plane-with-6-Irons-by-EC-Emmerich/productinfo/535-0030/

The only one that is inexpensive is the small one that Japan Woodworker sells but I don't recommend it. I have one and it is uncomfortable to use. The small metal one from Lee Valley would be a better bet.

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=98%2E120%2E4033&dept_id=13602

Best bet would be to talk to one of the usual tool pushers and let them know what you are looking for. A usable wedge armed plow with a harlequin set of irons shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Old wooden plows are often dimensionally out of whack
and/or have damaged threads and need some work
to get them working well.

I'd recommend starting with a Stanley #45, #46 or a #47.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

My first thought was to get the LV one. The problem with the emmerich one is that the irons are metric and I'm working primarily on imperial tools. Since Old Street has stopped taking orders, the only modern maker of imperial ironed plows that I know of is D.L. Barrett and Sons but they haven't updated their website in quite some time and didn't respond to my inquiry. (Which is probably a good thing since at over two grand that is a serious chunk of change for any one tool)


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I am not that convinced that the metric iron width is that hard to deal with. The equivalent imperial chisel with is close enough in my books. A 1/4 in iron and a 6 mm iron differ by about 0.01in. If it bothers you, take a stone to the side of the iron and take of 0.01 in. The plane won't know the difference.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

If you have your mind set on a wooden one, try Jim Bode Tools. He is currently selling off a collectors entire collection. You would have better luck at getting a good one that way. If you decide to go metal, you might check out an older Stanley #50 plane. They are about the size of the LV plane you mentioned, can do more and cost a lot less. You can buy one in mint condition still in the box from Jim for under $200 or find some great users with all their blades on eBay for around $100. I have one and think it works great.


----------

